# What's in your freezer?



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm feeling very industrious this morning having finished my latest freezer inventory.

Now I know what's in *my* freezer.

What's in *your* freezer?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2012)

4 servings of green chili and rice, 4 potato and cheese crusted cod filets, Shrek has some beer battered fish, 6 pounds butter, ice cream, Klondike bars, pepperoni slices, various sprigs of herbs, pie crusts

In the big freezer, various frozen vegggies and a quarter beef.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 16, 2012)

Between the two freezers I have:

ice cubes
Vanilla ice cream
2 whole bone-in pork butts
2 whole chickens
boneless turkey breasts and thighs
chicken thighs
6 containers of black beans
1 gallon of turkey stock
1 qt chicken stock
1/2 cup containers of chicken broth
salmon
bacon - raw and cooked
pork neck bones
ham bone
duck fat
wings
frozen ice cream tub (empty)
beef barley soup 
Potato leek soup
andouille
kielbasa
butter - salted and un
filo dough
egg beaters
breakfast sausage
Boneless chicken thighs
Boneless chicken breasts
cooked and raw chicken bones (for stock)
carrots and celery (for mire poix)
pancetta
kafir lime leaves
flank steak
pickled radishes
dried shrimp
bananas
tomato paste
strip steaks
filets mignon
tenderloin scraps
pork loin roast

...and about a 1" thick layer of frost all around in the upright freezer.

I'm sure there's more but I'm not doing a full inventory.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 16, 2012)

A lot less than there was last week. I decided that I needed to either cook the 15 pound Butterball in my deep freeze or start planning it's birthday party, so yesterday I made roast turkey with all the trimmings!

All I have left in there now is some ground beef, a dozen hamburgers, some boneless skinless chicken breasts, two 5 pound chickens I got for 99¢ a pound, a couple dozen hot dogs, a half dozen stuffed potatoes, one package of steakhouse potatoes, 3 loaves of Oroweat bread, a package each of hot dog and hamburger buns, a pack of artisan tortillas, a 10oz bag of spinach, 1 pound of shredded mozzerella, and two blue ice packets. Oh, and my first ex-wife.

The freezer part of my refrigerator has a couple or three top sirloins, 6 pork chops, 6 burgers, 8 hot dogs, 3 veal cutlets, a 2 pound bag of corn, a 2 pound bag of green beans, a 1 pound bag of crinkle cut carrots, a 1 pound bag of julienned bell peppers, a couple of containers of spaghetti sauce with a meat ball and an Italian sausage link in each, sliced cheddar cheese, sliced Swiss cheese, vanilla ice cream, strawberry ice cream, chocolate ice cream, and some black bananas for banana bread or banana pancakes. Some of the turkey and sides I made yesterday will be going into one or both of the freezers in a couple of days, too.

I think that about covers it.


----------



## windsbud (Jan 16, 2012)

This gave me the push to clean out and inventory my freezer. I have a side by side that I HATE but  let hubby talk me in to. Not user friendly. 
So in my freezer right now is:
1 chuck roast for pot roast
1 boneless pork loin
1 package pork chops, bone in
3 packages of boneless skinless chicken breasts
2 packages of boneless skinless chicken thighs
1 package of turkey legs
1 package ground beef
2 packages smoked sausage
2 packages Jummy Dean bulk sausage
4 freezer bags of red, green and yellow peppers
Brown sugar
1 tray of beef stock
2 trays of ice cubes
15 bags of veggies 
4 freezer paks for lunch boxes. 
1box each of aunt jemima waffles and pancakes 
Phew... Now I have a clean and tidy freezer!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 16, 2012)

Lots and lots and lots and lots and...............

Probably close to 100 ears of corn-on-the cob, 30 or so packages of frozen green beans, same of corn-off-the-cob, tons of packages each of zucchini and yellow squash, bags of whole tomatoes, whole and cut-up okra, about half dozen containers of homemade baked beans, same quantity of home-smoked pulled pork, plus an assortment of small pork and beef roasts, several Cornish hens, a whole chicken, plenty of fish fillets, a few packages of salmon steaks and tuna steaks, a half dozen pork chops, chicken leg quarters, ground beef (raw and cooked), Italian sausage, bacon, link and patty pork sausage, and several other commercially-made frozen veggies.

The one in the refrigerator has assorted frozen juices, shredded coconut, chocolate chips, salted and unsalted butter, various fruit rinds (lemon, orange, etc.), dry yeast, ice packs (for coolers and boo-boos), and packages of almonds, pecans, macadamias, walnuts.

There is probably more, but I think I've inventoried most of what is frozen.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2012)

Since I had to throw out many dollars of food when we had a power outage I don't keep much meat in my freezer.

Assorted uncooked rice blends
Uncooked brown rice
Assorted Frozen veggies
Assorted Flours
Whole coffee beans
Yeast
Butter
Nuts
Seeds
Turkey Wings
Pork loin chops
Pork loin roast
Tomato/mushroom sauce
Assorted Misc items


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2012)

What's in my freezer(s)?
Less this week than the week before. Some of it identifiable, some of it not.
Next week there will be even less. I'm on a mission!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not about to inventory my freezer when it's almost as cold as the freezer outdoors. We have a small chest freezer and freezers on two fridges. We label everything that isn't really obvious (e.g., bread in clear plastic) and can usually remember what we have.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 16, 2012)

2 bone in turkey breasts (great deal at Target @thanksgiving)
20 pounds boneless skinless chicken breast
5 lbs bacon
5 lbs ground beef
stock
chuck roast
2- 1/2 pork loins
a big 10 gallon jug of water (put in before a hurricane threat to help pack deep freeze full, to stay colder longer)

In the fridge freezer
homemade sauce
stock
ice
bags of frozen veg
homemade peach pie
blackberry cobbler

I keep my deep freeze organized with those reusable cloth grocery bags.  I have a bag for beef, one for chicken, and one for pork.  If I get a good deal, then I will add a second bag for one type of meat.  This way I can lift out the bag to get what I need and there isn't anything that gets lost in the bottom of the freezer.

I also repackage the meat I buy in the serving size that I need and vacuum seal.  These packs thaw quickly in a sink of cool water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm not about to inventory my freezer when it's almost as cold as the freezer outdoors.


I'm with you there, TL! I have one chest freezer, one upright, and one above the fridge at the farm. I pretty much know what I've put in the freezer. The surprises are those things that s/one ELSE put in the freezers...


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2012)

Way too much.  I only have the top of the fridge.  I've lived here ten years and am continually telling myself and my husband that we need a little chest freezer.  We had one for most of our married life.  But because of the placement of the fridge, we can't have an icemaker, so have lots of  trays of ice cubes.  I like to have a frozen pizza on hand.  There are still gallons of tomato sauce and juice from the summer, quarts of chicken and turkey stock, along with pesto, harissa, and roasted red peppers.  there are the basics in most meat-type categories (actually, right now I don't think there's any fish or shellfish in there).  There are bags of frozen veggies; I think right now broccoli, green beans, and Brussels sprouts.  I think a few sticks of butter and a pound of bacon.  My husband is only allowed to open the freezer to get ice cubes or make more ice.  And sometimes not even then.  It is like a big puzzle, and things only fit in one way.  We can afford the small (I think 8 or 9 cubic feet is what we had and it was plenty) chest freezer, seems to me they only run about $200.  But .. where to put it.  

So here's a question for you.  Right now, obviously, we could put almost anything out on the porch.  But does a freezer do OK in an unheated garage when it is colder outside than in the freezer?  Will it still work OK in the summer?  We thought about the cellar, but seriously, the cellar is about 2 inches shorter than I am and it is a royal pain to bump my head continually.  It has only gotten wet a few times, but, that, too, is an issue.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2012)

Every cubic inch of the freezer filled to the max.  Among those, unknown items which we will eventually consume several months from now when discovered and shuffled toward the front of the freezer where we can see them and remember that they're there.
Our freezer management sucks.


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, Roadfix, when I had a freezer (most of my life), there would be evenings when I'd tell my husband that it was to be mystery meal.  I'd thaw something and just make a meal around whatever it turned out to be!  Only having the fridge freezer, I pretty much have a good idea of what's there.  And I give away a lot of excess stews/soups/chilies that I might have frozen had I more room in the freezer.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2012)

Someone else asked this question last April, so I took an inventory then.  I found that I can keep track by occasionally updating.  

It's great to have a list that I can look through when it's time to shop so I can make sure I have all my staples on hand.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 16, 2012)

Claire said:


> So here's a question for you.  Right now, obviously, we could put almost anything out on the porch.  But does a freezer do OK in an unheated garage when it is colder outside than in the freezer?  Will it still work OK in the summer?  We thought about the cellar, but seriously, the cellar is about 2 inches shorter than I am and it is a royal pain to bump my head continually.  It has only gotten wet a few times, but, that, too, is an issue.


Between the three houses, we have nine freezers. Here at the farm, there is one freezer in the "summer kitchen" (this is an uninsulated porch). We have two freezers outside at one of the other houses. We generally empty these freezers by April, except for the one at the farm. In the winter, the outside freezers use less energy than those in the house. In the summer, they use more. You can put a freezer outside on the porch.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 16, 2012)

bags of veggies, about six. bags of fruit, two, one bag of chopped onion and one of peppers, one frozen dinner, two kinds of ice cream , garlic bread, family sized lasagna cornbread, one bag honey chicken breast strips, one loaf of bread. sausage, burger, chicken thighs, fish, one cooked chicken breast, ham. 
now that i look at it that is a lot for one person. oh and ice cubes. the freezer in this new fridge. is not as large as the one i had before. good thing, probably would just stuff more in it.


----------



## windsbud (Jan 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention ice cream.  There is ALWAYS ice cream in my freezer.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 16, 2012)

windsbud said:


> I forgot to mention ice cream.  There is ALWAYS ice cream in my freezer.



There should be a law to ensure that all freezers have some kind of frozen treat!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2012)

I have no clue, hence the spelunking.  Many packs of frozen veggies, fruit, chicken, fish, shrimp, cheese and bacon.  Soups and stews in cottage cheese containers.  Tater tots somewhere.  We have a small chest freezer in the basement and a bottom freezer in our fridge, and everything is pretty packed.  I do label everything before stuffing it into the abyss.

DH is not allowed in either freezer.  He upsets the delicate balance, and can't get the doors shut if he does retrieve something.  Then he swears a lot, and I have to restuff.


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I have no clue, hence the spelunking.  Many packs of frozen veggies, fruit, chicken, fish, shrimp, cheese and bacon.  Soups and stews in cottage cheese containers.  Tater tots somewhere.  We have a small chest freezer in the basement and a bottom freezer in our fridge, and everything is pretty packed.  I do label everything before stuffing it into the abyss.
> 
> DH is not allowed in either freezer.  He upsets the delicate balance, and can't get the doors shut if he does retrieve something.  Then he swears a lot, and I have to restuff.



LOL. I can relate!  I need to organize at some point so that I could respond to a thread like this. Some day...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 16, 2012)

lol, dawg and chopper.
dw went food shopping today, and when she got home she tried putting something in her freezer (we each have our own kitchens in our small 2 family home) and ended up dumping a giant, frozen solid california picinic in my lap stating that it was taking up too much space.

i'd forgotten that i picked up a few on sale a while back, and since my freezer was stuffed to the gills, i put an extra one in her freezer since there was plenty of room.

i guess i'm making pulled pork some day this week...

if the electricity bill is ok, i recommend having a second kitchen or a garage refrigerator for all couples or families that have 2 cooks/foodies. it's a great deterrent against divorce.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol, dawg and chopper.
> 
> if the electricity bill is ok, i recommend having a second kitchen or a garage refrigerator for all couples or families that have 2 cooks/foodies. it's a great deterrent against divorce.



Now that is brilliant, BT!  We already have his and hers workshops.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 16, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, dawg and chopper.
> dw went food shopping today, and when she got home she tried putting something in her freezer (we each have our own kitchens in our small 2 family home) and ended up dumping a giant, frozen solid california picinic in my lap stating that it was taking up too much space.
> 
> i'd forgotten that i picked up a few on sale a while back, and since my freezer was stuffed to the gills, i put an extra one in her freezer since there was plenty of room.
> ...



Don't have two cooks, but we have separate bathrooms and each have a room that is all ours to do what we please in.  Having your own area to express yourself is great in a relationship.  In our house the main level is OUR space, we both had input in how it looks (the kitchen is all mine though) the finished basement has a guest bedroom done to my taste, and a den done to his.  The top floor has our separate bedrooms (we are compatible in so many ways except sleeping) and bathrooms.  I like a neat tidy space and an uncluttered bathroom, he like has everything everywhere.  This works out so well for us!  We are closer than most people that we know in spite of, or because of this arrangement.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2012)

bakechef said:
			
		

> Don't have two cooks, but we have separate bathrooms and each have a room that is all ours to do what we please in.  Having your own area to express yourself is great in a relationship.  In our house the main level is OUR space, we both had input in how it looks (the kitchen is all mine though) the finished basement has a guest bedroom done to my taste, and a den done to his.  The top floor has our separate bedrooms (we are compatible in so many ways except sleeping) and bathrooms.  I like a neat tidy space and an uncluttered bathroom, he like has everything everywhere.  This works out so well for us!  We are closer than most people that we know in spite of, or because of this arrangement.



Now that, too, is brilliant!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> lol, dawg and chopper.
> dw went food shopping today, and when she got home she tried putting something in her freezer (we each have our own kitchens in our small 2 family home) and ended up dumping a giant, frozen solid california picinic in my lap stating that it was taking up too much space.
> 
> i'd forgotten that i picked up a few on sale a while back, and since my freezer was stuffed to the gills, i put an extra one in her freezer since there was plenty of room.
> ...


I recommend separate houses...and a 3rd one to "share" when needing companionship...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 17, 2012)

who cleans house #3?


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Between the two freezers I have:
> 
> ice cubes
> Vanilla ice cream
> ...



I am grocery shopping at your house.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> who cleans house #3?


Currently, I do because I spend more time at house #3. After May, whoever is the last one to leave, will have to take care of making sure the dishes are done, floors are clean, and bathroom is done. Kinda like a cottage/cabin. Take your garbage and linens home with you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 17, 2012)

I only have the fridge/freezer. This is what's in it...

chicken breasts
chicken thighs
2 smoked sausages
bacon
pork chops
ground beef
meatballs
chicken tenders
chicken nuggets
tilapia

lunch meat
-turkey
-ham
-bologna
-salami

veggies
-corn
-peas
-stir-fry veggies
-carrots/peas
-diced tomatoes

misc.
-banana-nut bread
-hash browns
-french fries-
-onion rings
-vanilla ice cream
-orange sherbet
-raspberry sherbet
-sugar-free popsicles (assorted)
-lemon sugar-free popsicles
-lime popsicles (not sugar-free)
-strawberries


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just finished doing my freezer inventory:

Door

2 chicken thighs
3 quarters of orange peppers
Jalapeno hush puppies in gallon baggie
2 seaweed salads
Quart of soup
Chopped broccoli
Shrimp 1 lb
Breakfast sausage links



Top shelf

Catfish strips 1 lb
Pork loin
Porterhouse 1.2 lbs
Hamburger patty
1 brownie


Next to top shelf

Stuffed shells 12.5 oz
Sea scallops .69 pounds
Beef stew meat 1.32 pounds
Baggie with two chicken thighs
Three packs of brownies 2 ea
Lentil Indian dish 
Lemonade 12 oz can
Mystery patties (2)
Two hash brown patties
Pound of bacon


2nd shelf from top

Roasted taters garlic and herb
18 fish sticks
1.7 lbs cured sliced ham
Sausage balls for deep-frying 1 lb
Orange bell pepper 5 quarters
12 oz hickory bacon
Buttermilk biscuits 
Steam in bag rigatoni veggie
Half-gallon hash browns
2 burger patties
12/oz ham chunks (2)
Pork ribs 1.36 lbs
Pork ribs 2.38 lbs
Smoked turkey lunch meat ham baloney too
1 pound ham slices

Second shelf from bottom

Jalapeno hush puppies (2)
Tuna Steak .875 lb
Calamari Breaded 10 oz
Chicken Thighs 1.95 lb skinless
Chicken Thighs 2.0 lb skinless
Beef stew meat .82 lb
Butterflied shrimp 10 ounces
4 packs of brownies 2 ea
2 quarts of Stock
Pork country style ribs 1.3 lbs
Rib eye 1 lb
Shrimp 1.05 pounds
Pork mini buns w/crab 1lb 4 oz
Pork and green onion dumplings
Roasted Potatoes w/garlic herb sauce steam in bag
Box of Spinach 
Package of 4 ears of corn


Bottom Shelf

Sweet potato puffs 1 package
Ground beef chuck 2.25 lbs
Celery sticks (2)
Pork Mini buns w/crab meat
Package of fried chicken pieces
Pork loin country style ribs 1 lb
Quarter of green pepper (3)
Pork ribs 1.34 lbs
8 dinner buns
Ground Turkey 1.3 lbs
Tilapia fillets 2 lbs
Catfish nuggets 2 pound
Fresh salmon fillet .5 lb
Imitation crabmeat 2 lb
Frozen eel pack (4)
1-pound sea scallops (2)


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Timothy .. can I come shopping in your freezer?????

Our freezer is full of fruits and vegies from the summer as well as 3 turkeys, 2 hams, 4 rib-eye steaks, 4 beef roasts, 20 chicken thighs, 3 lbs of scallops, leftover lasagna, 6 lbs of butter, vanilla ice cream, raspberry sorbet and 4 loaves of bread.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2012)

Timothy, can you please come and inventory my freezer?  Or maybe we could do a freezer swap...though S&H might be a bit much.

I view mine as a treasure hunt.  I never know what I might find while spelunking.  Sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised.  I am a label freak, which helps.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 29, 2012)

Tim,

Your freezer eats better than I do!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 29, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Hey Timothy .. can I come shopping in your freezer?????
> 
> Our freezer is full of fruits and veggies from the summer as well as 3 turkeys, 2 hams, 4 rib-eye steaks, 4 beef roasts, 20 chicken thighs, 3 lbs of scallops, leftover lasagna, 6 lbs of butter, vanilla ice cream, raspberry sorbet and 4 loaves of bread.


 
Sure! When ya gonna get here? I'll swap you for some house cleaning.



Dawgluver said:


> Timothy, can you please come and inventory my freezer? Or maybe we could do a freezer swap...though S&H might be a bit much.
> 
> I view mine as a treasure hunt. I never know what I might find while spelunking. Sometimes I'm pleasantly surprised. I am a label freak, which helps.


 
Mine has been a treasure hunt too! That's why I finally inventoried it. I had no idea what was in there any more!



Aunt Bea said:


> Tim,
> 
> Your freezer eats better than I do!


 
Ha! Yer killin me! I was envious of all the others who did their freezer inventory. I had to do it to keep up with the Joneses!


----------



## Claire (Feb 5, 2012)

My freezer is finally getting manageable.  I only have the top of my fridge.  I've managed with only that for ten years now.  Previously I had an 8 or 9 cubic foot chest freezer.  I meant to buy another one when we moved here, but never got around to it.  I've finally told my husband that I AM NOT making any home-made stock, ever again, if we don't buy a separate freezer.  Insane.  As of the first of the year I had gallons of stock (turkey and chicken), many quarts of tomatoes from the garden.  There is pesto, harissa, roasted red peppers.  For meat:  chicken wings, chicken breasts, pork tenderloin slices.  Sausages.  Roasted garlic.  Ice cubes ... we don't have a cube maker, so that's about 1/4 of the freezer.  Right now about 1/4 of the freezer is still tomato sauce and tomato juice.  I've used the last of the stock, and told hubby that he's not getting more any time soon.  We have plenty of room and plenty of money for a freezer, but somehow the priority doesn't seem to come around.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 5, 2012)

I seriously considered getting an extra freezer, but thought it over and realized that it would be better to learn to live with the freezer space I have.  

As it is, I could probably live on what I usually have in there for about a month.  I don't need to have more than that on hand.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I seriously considered getting an extra freezer, but thought it over and realized that it would be better to learn to live with the freezer space I have.
> 
> As it is, I could probably live on what I usually have in there for about a month.  I don't need to have more than that on hand.




I agree with you.

I use mine as a 'parking lot' for short term storage of bargains and leftovers.  Two or three times a year it is a problem.  The limited space makes me keep track of what is in it and prevents me from having any ancient creatures lurking in the frozen depths.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2012)

since we have a lot of canadians aboot, i wonder if anyone else has hockey pucks in their freezer?

dw took out perfectly good quart of pea soup with ham from her freezer, but the pucks remained, lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2012)

buckytom said:


> since we have a lot of canadians aboot, i wonder if anyone else has hockey pucks in their freezer?
> 
> dw took out perfectly good quart of pea soup with ham from her freezer, but the pucks remained, lol.



You bring up an interesting point.  

What non-food items do you keep in the freezer?

When we were growing up my parents kept a box of important papers and some spare cash in ours.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2012)

ohthankgod.

wow, bea, your parents were strange.

how much money?


lol, j/k.

really, that's a good question.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2012)

buckytom said:


> ohthankgod.
> 
> wow, bea, your parents were strange.
> 
> ...



Not enough! 

The things were always wrapped up and labeled frogs legs or squirrel to discourage hungry burglars from taking them.   My father thought it was the safest place in case of fire.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to keep spare cash in the freezer. The theory was that even if the house burned to the ground, I would be able to find the fridge/freezer. Actually, when my apartment burned down, I got a firefighter to find the money in the freezer. It wasn't a lot, but it was enough for me and my roommate to get drunk.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I used to keep spare cash in the freezer. The theory was that even if the house burned to the ground, I would be able to find the fridge/freezer. Actually, when my apartment burned down, I got a firefighter to find the money in the freezer. It wasn't a lot, but it was enough for me and my roommate to get drunk.




I used to hide mine in a jar, in the toilet tank, I still have the jar!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 6, 2012)

i'm not sure i want to know what's in the jar now...


----------



## JoshuaNY (Feb 6, 2012)

I always keep a running inventory of my freezer. It makes it easier to practice, FIFO. I have a big chest freezer so I would forget whats in there.

Hot Dogs
Bottom Round
Ground Turkey and Beef
Chicken Wing
Chicken Thighs
Cat Fish
Baby Back Ribs
Black Bean Burgers
Striped Bass
Pork Chops
London Broil
Salmon
Frozen Turkey

Pea Soup
Beer Cheese Soup
Etouffee
NY Strip
Lentil Soup
A boatload of Turkey Stock
Peirogies
Ellios Pizza
Breakfast Sausage
Bacon
Waffles
Assorted Frozen Fruit
Lentil Soup
Ice Cream
Homemade chicken bullion
French Fries
Onion Rings
Chicken Nuggets
Assorted Frozen Vegies
Ravioli
Assorted Breads


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 6, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I used to keep spare cash in the freezer. The theory was that even if the house burned to the ground, I would be able to find the fridge/freezer. Actually, when my apartment burned down, I got a firefighter to find the money in the freezer. It wasn't a lot, but it was enough for me and my roommate to get drunk.



Why not?  What else is there to do but get wasted when tragedy happens


----------



## msmofet (Feb 7, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Not enough!
> 
> The things were always wrapped up and labeled frogs legs or squirrel to discourage hungry burglars from taking them. My father thought it was the safest place in case of fire.


 Cold Cash!! LOL


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> It wasn't a lot, but it was enough for me and my roommate to get drunk.



Ahhh.. priorities...


----------



## Claire (Feb 7, 2012)

I always think that other considerations aside (for example my love of wine and having no desire to give up sleeveless blouses and shorts in the summer), food-wise I could make a good LDS member.  I've never tried it, but given limited storage space, I could live for quite awhile on what I keep in the freezer and pantry.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is a few things off of the top of my head
4 or 5 racks of ribs,
chickens, three whole, 4 halves, 
bag of skinless boneless chicken breasts
bag of chicken fingers
4 small boxes of chicken wings
bag of chicken scrap parts for stock
3 or 4 2 lb portions of eye of round roast
8 tenderloin steaks
2 rib steaks
1 striploin steak
bag of beef marrow bones
1 complete pork loin divided into small fast fry chops, and a few thicker ones for stuffing and the big end a roast for pulled pork
About 15 lbs of assorted homemade pork sausage, Italian, Chorizo,
2 bags of shrimp
2 bag of sole
three bags of IQF mixed vegetables
three lbs of butter
a couple of thin crust Dr Oetker frozen pizza
couple of blocks of frozen spinach
about 10 lbs of frozen berries
bag of pitas
coffee beans
beer mugs
smoked salmon portions
frozen corn
naan bread
pierogies
some cans of frozen concentrated juices
popsicles
ice cream
and some assorted bags of leftover meat I cut up and save for my dog,


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 7, 2012)

I have (Off the top of me head)

3 Deer roasts
2 packs of deer steaks (2 steaks each)
2 Packs deer backstrap (loin); one longer, one shorter, my guess is the butcher shortened it.
1 pack deer tenderloin
1 pack deer medalions
5 chubs of ground deer
25 packs of breakfast links (8 per)
10 half pound chubs of breakfast sausage
Pint+ duck stock
leftover deer chili (probably destined for hot dogs)
box of pie crusts
some spring rolls
a bag of scallops
a bag of "soup" seafood
a bag of some greek cheese (shredded)
butter and misc other things in the door racks
ice


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2012)

I have no idea. I think there is some beef stew. Italian sausages. Breakfast sausages, chocolate cream, puff pastry and pie crusts and some unidentifle items. The freezer is full. And some day I will straighten it out. But not today. I am not having a good day.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

Rats of various sizes. Sometimes up to 50 or 60. When you have snakes that range in price from $300 to $3K+, you don't feed them live prey.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2012)

CraigC said:
			
		

> Rats of various sizes. Sometimes up to 50 or 60. When you have snakes that range in price from $300 to $3K+, you don't feed them live prey.



Do you have a separate rat freezer? (she asks hopefully)


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have a separate rat freezer? (she asks hopefully)


 
Same deep freezer as our food. The way these rats are raised, you would be hard pressed as to the quality between them and farm raised rabbits!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 7, 2012)

i've had fun freaking out my wife and son with those when we go to the pet food store.

man, some of those big white suckers are huge. i could see making a rabbit like meal out of them.

my son wanted a milk snake in the worst way a year or so ago. thanfully, that obsession passed.

the bad news is that he's now into sharks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2012)

Shades of "Fatal Attraction" bunny boiling!

Well, Craig, I would imagine you store the leftovers in the ratfrigerrator...


----------



## rozz (Feb 7, 2012)

Precooked curry-seasoned meats
Onion puree
Ginger puree
Garlic Puree
Frozen veggies
A bottle of vodka 
And the leftovers of many, many meals for when I get lazy.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 7, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I have (Off the top of me head)
> 
> 3 Deer roasts
> 2 packs of deer steaks (2 steaks each)
> ...



What happened to the bottle of Tequila???


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Shades of "Fatal Attraction" bunny boiling!
> 
> Well, Craig, I would imagine you store the leftovers in the ratfrigerrator...


 
 Never any leftovers!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Rats of various sizes. Sometimes up to 50 or 60. When you have snakes that range in price from $300 to $3K+, you don't feed them live prey.



Just curious why you don't feed them live prey. Is it the risk to the snakes from the rats? Was it hard to train them to eat dead food?

When I had a boa constrictor, we fed him live mice.


----------



## rozz (Feb 7, 2012)

My corn snake has been injured before when I fed him a live mouse. Took forever to heal, and I felt so bad.


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Just curious why you don't feed them live prey. Is it the risk to the snakes from the rats? Was it hard to train them to eat dead food?
> 
> When I had a boa constrictor, we fed him live mice.


 
So far three folks I will never visit. Thanks for the warning folks.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2012)

CraigC said:
			
		

> Never any leftovers!



That reminds me, Craig.  Didn't one of your "girls" have a bun in the oven?  We never saw the baby pic.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Feb 7, 2012)

Uh, well, my son is an wildlife enironmental specialist and when he was in school, there was a coyote outside during the day running amok.  Coyotes are usually shy and nocturnal, but they noticed it was foaming at the mouth and they shot it.  And decapitated it and put the head in my freezer, so 'they could test it and see if it was rabid.'

GET. IT. OUT!!!!

After that, they were required to defrost and bleach my freezer.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 7, 2012)

My ex put a dead hawk in my freezer. At least it was in a bag. I'm not sure what he was going to do with it. The way we got it was very strange. We were moving out of the log cabin. There was an eagle that kept showing up on the windy road we were driving on. Then it threw the dead hawk in our path. Felt like bad medicine/juju.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> My ex put a dead hawk in my freezer. At least it was in a bag. I'm not sure what he was going to do with it. The way we got it was very strange. We were moving out of the log cabin. There was an eagle that kept showing up on the windy road we were driving on. Then it threw the dead hawk in our path. Felt like bad medicine/juju.



He thought you looked hungry, and was trying to feed you.  A nice interspecies gesture.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Just curious why you don't feed them live prey. Is it the risk to the snakes from the rats? Was it hard to train them to eat dead food?
> 
> When I had a boa constrictor, we fed him live mice.


 
The nail on the head! Snakes can't be "trained", they can be conditioned to environmental stimulation.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> That reminds me, Craig. Didn't one of your "girls" have a bun in the oven? We never saw the baby pic.


 
Signs were there but no copulation. Maybe next season.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2012)

CraigC said:
			
		

> Signs were there but no copulation. Maybe next season.



Well, Valentines Day is coming up.  Some music, some rats dipped in chocolate, a little privacy, who knows?


----------



## CraigC (Feb 7, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Well, Valentines Day is coming up. Some music, some rats dipped in chocolate, a little privacy, who knows?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Just curious why you don't feed them live prey. Is it the risk to the snakes from the rats? Was it hard to train them to eat dead food?
> 
> When I had a boa constrictor, we fed him live mice.




Were you a dancer?


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I have (Off the top of me head)
> 
> 3 Deer roasts
> 2 packs of deer steaks (2 steaks each)
> ...



25! packs - a sale?
?  I want seafood soup.  What's that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> 25! packs - a sale?
> ?  I want seafood soup.  What's that?



The breakfast links are the ones he made last weekend (?).


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh, okay. I guess that slipped by me.  I still want to know about the seafood, tho.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 8, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> Were you a dancer?



We had a gecko that sometimes ate "pinkies" (one day old, hairless mice). We were raising mice to feed the gecko. Well, a friend had a friend who couldn't afford to feed her boa. So, since we already had the mice, we got the boa.


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2012)

From this day forward I am going to no one's home to eat. I will stay home and do my own cooking. And if you show up at my door, please do not bring any food. I will provide everything needed.


----------



## Alix (Feb 8, 2012)

My freezer is frighteningly empty. One package of farmers sausages, some lonely sauerkraut, a box of cookie dough, and a LOT of soup bones. There are some loaves of bread and some boxes of ice cream in there, but methinks I'd better start loading up!


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The breakfast links are the ones he made last weekend (?).



We have a winner.


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2012)

Alix said:


> My freezer is frighteningly empty. One package of farmers sausages, some lonely sauerkraut, a box of cookie dough, and a LOT of soup bones. There are some loaves of bread and some boxes of ice cream in there, but methinks I'd better start loading up!


 
You can come to my house to eat. Bring the soup bones and we can do the prep work together for a nice hearty vegetable soup in a beef broth.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> We have a winner.



I'm still waiting for an answer, FZ.  What is seafood soup?  I want some.


----------



## Addie (Feb 8, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer, FZ. What is seafood soup? I want some.


 
I woud think it would be a chowder.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I'm still waiting for an answer, FZ.  What is seafood soup?  I want some.



Oh sorry...

Kathleen picked up a bag of frozen seafood for soups or a pasta sauce.  Not quite sure what is in it and it is buried under a mountain of sausage.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2012)

Addie said:


> You can come to my house to eat. Bring the soup bones and we can do the prep work together for a nice hearty vegetable soup in a beef broth.



I don't recall Alix mentioning beef, just bones! 

Hairless old mice got bones!


----------

